# use PVC box adaptor



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

What is a PVC box adaptor used for. It seems as if it is like a reducer bushing. The adaptor pointed at is a 3/4 box adaptor and the box is a molded PVC box with 3/4 holes. On HD web site it says, " used to adapt non-metallic conduit to all electrical enclosures." 

Is below what they mean?


----------



## itsnotrequired (Apr 30, 2010)

they are used for connecting pvc conduit to metal boxes


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

itsnotrequired said:


> they are used for connecting pvc conduit to metal boxes


 
SO the "hub" part would stay outside the metal box and the body would protrude thru the knowckout into the metal box?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

No, you have it backwards. The hub is inside the box, the body goes thru the knockout. You glue a coupler on the outside, then your conduit goes into the coupler.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> No, you have it backwards. The hub is inside the box, the body goes thru the knockout. You glue a coupler on the outside, then your conduit goes into the coupler.


Ahhhh. Thanks a lot.:thumbsup:


----------



## itsnotrequired (Apr 30, 2010)

sorry, didn't notice the connector wasn't threaded. threaded are used with metal boxes. you would use the connector in your pic for a box that didn't already have coupling on it. the box you have already has the couplings.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

The photo shows a box connector which is used as explained above. Threaded connectors are called terminal adapters or male adapters.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

It looks like a bushing to reduce a 3/4" hole in a PVC box to accept 1/2" PVC conduit.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Similar, but not interchangeable. 
You don't ever want to make the mistake of grabbing the wrong one in the store.
With Cantex, the reducing bushing either has 4 tabs on the rim at 90 degrees, or a hexagon shape.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

This is not to connect plastic pipe to metal boxes. It is a reducer.
To connect PVC to a metal box requires a connector (terminal adapter) and lock nut.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

from http://www.cantexinc.com/Products/NM_Fittings_Accessories/Box_Adapter.php


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Oso954 said:


> from http://www.cantexinc.com/Products/NM_Fittings_Accessories/Box_Adapter.php



Why would you use that vs a male terminal adapter ? I don't see the advantage.


----------



## herdfan (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't know if it was proper, but I used the solvent box adapters when I had to drill a PVC box that was used outside for my satellite grounding blocks.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I generally don't use them.
However, the hub protrudes into the box less than a terminal adapter, which can be advantageous in some cases.
The connection is often more weather tight. (glue tends to seal voids)

Some people believe it is a quicker install, and others think it is a cleaner look, particularly in a large box or panel with multiple conduits.

The reason I generally don't use them is they are a PITA to cut out of a box. It is far easier to undo a locknut.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I am not sure they are accepted or compliant used as box adapters?

I see they are called box adapters, but in my 32 years plus, I have never used a reducing bushing in place of a connector.

Just does not look or sound right to me.


----------



## ren79eg (Jan 7, 2013)

John, picture it as a chase nipple for pvc. I use them when coming into a pvc enclosure with a pvc fitting (LR, LL, etc.)


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

So you can use it with the coupler on the end of a length of PVC?


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

SO is this how to use? Seems like there is still some sliding of the adaptor body because the coupling does not sit all the way against the box sidewall. Unless when glue and primer is applied the, the coupling will slide further onto the adaptor?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

*Edit: I did some looking and found out I was wrong.*


----------

